# Central Championship show



## wpsellwood (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh yeah you are looking for trophies keep scrolling cuz this little guy is the best thing I have ever came home with!! This is Twitch aint he cute????




Im in love!!! Like I needed another dog, nope didnt need one but sure wanted one. I cant believe I got him with all the people swarming around him!!.

Ok for the show added a few pictures, Doors went Reserve Grand Champion Senior gelding, and Grand Champion Amt Gelding all judges placed him first. Boy was he rocking. Doors also won youth senior geldings. Calvin went Champion yearling 28 & under, and champion 30 & under Amt Jr Stallion. Then Breanne made me do Magic in hunter ughh, we won amt hunter, he also won youth and open. Magic had his game on for sure. Izzy placed fourth in Aote mares, those 4 have been battling it out all year! She went Reserve Champion in Color. Amy Lou went I believe 6th in amt Level 2 mares 30-33. She showed her heart out. So we had an awesome show. Check out the pictures. The staff was excellent, the facility a tad hot and humid for me being from a dry climate and I was told it was cool!!! No A/C in the ring!!! Anyhow we barely took any pictures. I did video so will load it youtube and post the link later.

Thanks For looking!!
















Calvin


----------



## Jitterbug (Aug 12, 2008)

Brenda,

I think I need to talk to Warren - you are OUT OF CONTROL !!!!

Congrats on your wins - you know who my favorite is !!!

Twitch is adorable !!

Justine


----------



## EAD Minis (Aug 12, 2008)

*Oh cute puppy!! And congrats you guys did amazing!! *


----------



## Aubrey715 (Aug 12, 2008)

Twitch is so cute Brenda, can't wait to see him at Worlds!

Congratulations you had a spectacular show. Doors did amazing but i knew he would because he is such a neat gelding. Calvin looks great and is such a neat little colt. And as usual Breanne's gelding Magic had a great show. Can't wait until Worlds!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats again Brenda! I can't believe how many awesome horses you guys have! Shouldn't be allowed!



Doors just takes my breath away in the ring. He is so ON he just demands you look at him and you can't even remember the other horses in the ring! No joke folks! If you haven't seen him you're missing out!





And you know I adore little Calvin. Raven told me she wants to date him in the future.



I told her we'll see.





And Brenda, it was awesome meeting you and Breanne. She is such a lovely young lady...I guess she takes after her "sister" I mean her mom!



And now that I know the proper signal for telling someone their hair is covering their number I'll do better next time!! Poor Brenda was like "what the %$#&" are you trying to tell me??? She's fixing her collar, straightning her hair...all the while trying to show her horse! I was never very good at charades. Maybe I'll just go have a drink.





See you both at World in Forth Worth...assuming ANY of my horses qualified! Wow, I had a horrible show. :arg! Of course with the exception of Ravey who was unanimous Champion 2 Yr Old Mare 29" & Under. But Ed gets the credit for that!


----------



## Leeana (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats! Cute puppy and Calvin looks beautiful


----------



## [email protected] River (Aug 12, 2008)

Congratulations on your successful Regionals, Brenda!!!! You and Bre sure has an incredible show!!! Calvin looks gorgeous as usual..... Any new pictures of Doors???

And Twitch....



Oh My God..... CUTE!!!! His name is creative too!!!

See y'all at Worlds!!!


----------



## midnight star stables (Aug 13, 2008)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Becky (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh, Brenda! So you're the one that got that puppy! Ron Clough would have snatched him up in a heartbeat if he wasnt already spoken for! Too cute!

Congratulations on all your wins!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Aug 13, 2008)

Congratulations on your wins and that beautiful puppy


----------



## minimomNC (Aug 13, 2008)

Congrats on all of your wins, your horses look great. But I will be the one honest person here, that puppy is just ugly, but because I like you so well, I would be willing to take him off your hands and hide him for you. But only because I like you so well.

(and so no ones gets bent out of shape, I am kidding, about the ugly part anyway, I would be willing to take him off your hands though)


----------



## Jill (Aug 13, 2008)

LOL Karen



Anyone who would have to be told you're kidding is probably as much a misery to themselves as to others





Yeah... but now that boy, Calvin. I think I maybe should hide him away here so he won't keep hurting Brenda's eyes


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 13, 2008)

Twitch is adorable! And I really like his name. Congrats on him and your placings.


----------



## wpsellwood (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I just love Twitch what a doll!!! Of course he is a good snuggler at night. I havent had a puppy in 9 years. It was about time. He thinks hes 6 ft tall of course. Herding the minis already they just look at him pretty funny.

Kristina, I ordered some pictures of Doors, as soon as I get them I will post them. We got video but no pictures. Just a few pictures of Calvin was all. Let me tell you Liz from Little House Photography did an incredible job. I just love her photos and she is very affordable. Get this she only charges 25 bucks per photo!! You can use them how you want!!! We were very fortunate to have her doing our photos. When she gets them on line I will post her link and everyone can look at them and see what a great job she does.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Aug 13, 2008)

Congratulations on a terrific show and your new addition. I've said it before, but I think your Calvin is flat out awesome.


----------



## Bozley (Aug 13, 2008)

How adorable. So cute and I love the name. Congratulations!


----------



## MyBarakah (Aug 13, 2008)

Brenda!

That is thee cutest puppy ever! You had a really great show! Nice horses!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 13, 2008)

MyBarakah said:


> You had a really great show! Nice horses!


Chesa, YOU had a great show also! You should be very proud of how your horses did and how they were presented.


----------



## wpsellwood (Aug 13, 2008)

> Chesa, YOU had a great show also! You should be very proud of how your horses did and how they were presented.


I agree with Parmela!

You got to admit we all had fun! cant wait til worlds.


----------



## Becky (Aug 13, 2008)

> Let me tell you Liz from Little House Photography did an incredible job.


Well, I'm a little bit prejudiced as Liz is my niece!



Many of the photographs on my website are ones that she has taken. Her skills are remarkable at capturing just the right moment!


----------



## wpsellwood (Aug 13, 2008)

Theres Becky!!! Didnt get to see much of Becky we are never stalled together or close by! Hey what did you think of the measuring?? I posted on the main board about it and was wondering your thoughts.

Liz did awesome I just love her. I hope she gets to more of the shows.


----------



## srpwildrose (Aug 13, 2008)

I was going to get that adorable puppy........ I told her I would come and see the puppy there.....(we live about 1 1/2 hr from each other).....however I had to help put up siding on the new barn.......it was a perfect day for working outside that day.












I told the breeder of the puppy I am sure she wont have any trouble selling him. What a cutie!!! Lucky you.

Glad he got a great home!!! Enjoy!!!

And congrats on your wins.


----------



## wpsellwood (Aug 14, 2008)

> I was going to get that adorable puppy........ I told her I would come and see the puppy there.....(we live about 1 1/2 hr from each other).....however I had to help put up siding on the new barn.......it was a perfect day for working outside that day.


You are the one!! I was second in line and I was like they surely will come get this puppy for that price, here in colorado and surrounding states I havent been able to find them less from 750-1000. Im glad you were busy but sorry you missed out. Hes so awesome I just love him! thanks for working on your barn


----------



## minie812 (Aug 14, 2008)

It was an awesome show and was so glad to finally meet alot of the folks that post here on the forum.



So many horses sooooo little time!



The weather was great and cool after it being in the 100's the week before



and I love the puppy


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 15, 2008)

Gosh Brenda... You guys crack me up... I sure wish I could have been there. I tell ya one of these days we will get to see eachother again. You guys will always be my favorite show people. Hard to believe that was almsot 8 years ago!!!! Time sure flies by thats for sure.. That lil Twitch is too freaking cute. I am sure he keeps you busy though. And my o my Calvin is a cutey pie... If he comes up missing one day don't worry he will be in good hands..  And of course Magic always has a SPECIAL place in my heart. Can't get over that lil man..



Anyhow Congrats on all your wins.. You guys DESERVE them all


----------

